# red devil/midas?



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

this fish was in with some ugly blood parrots, even labeled as one,, so i thought i would do him a favor and get him away from the uglies! i bought him to grow out for a friend until he can get his tank up and running right. tell me if i am right in thinking this is a midas or not. thank youvery much, he is a mean little bugger at only 4 inches!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

It's kind of hard to tell his markings but it sure looks like a Midas/RD to me. If he has some pearling or spangling then he could possibly have some Flowerhorn genes in him, but again it's hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

If he was in a tank with a bunch of BP's, he may be the same hybrid as the BP's but just didn't end up with the same mutated look. Or he may be a midas/rd that got thrown in the same tank. Cute little guy either way.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

he is solid orange, no white or spangling whatso ever. he was literally beating the **** out of the BPs, so i think i did them a favor as well. they had this guy in a 10 gallon tank with 2 BPs for like 2 months, he never grew in there, but now that he is my 125 gallon tank he has grown i would say 1 inch in 2 weeks.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks midas/rd to me


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

alright, some updated better photos, tell me what you think, blood parrot or midas/devil!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Midas/RD for sure, looks more rd then midas too. Nice fish


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

RD in my opinion, has the strong lips that Midas don't generally have at a young age.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

RD/Midas.

DirtyBlackSocks, almost if not all RD and Midas seen are mixed between eachother, i dont think it is a pure RD, RD gene is just more dominant.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

RD i think, looks like it could be a young male too.
here is a pic of mine a few weeks ago.








i think mine could be female. :thumb:


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

how do you sex the devils? i have 2, but dont know what each of them are.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

all the males have pointed fins that i have seen, mine dont.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

i have another that started out with a green color, but now is orange and has spots of black on his lips and some on his head. will these stay or will they eventually fade? i didnt think it was a RD/midas at first cause of the color, but apparently they change color.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The only reliable way to sex a devil or midas is to vent it. Unless, of course, your solo devil/midas suddenly lays eggs, that's also a pretty good indicator 

The black spots will almost certainly fade, but you never know for sure.


----------



## centralsteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks more RD to me as well; it has a snout, stream lined body, and a good set of lips

The 3rd picture makes me wonder if it will start to look more Midas, those fins look awfully close to how my Midas's fins look. But on the other hand I don't know if fins are a reliable indicator. Also the third picture makes it look like it is starting to fill out. Could just be the angle.

What about the eyes, my midas doesn't have solid black eyes, outside the pupil is goldish-orange.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

some fresh pics... tell me what you think!!


----------



## centralsteve (Dec 30, 2007)

How big is the fish? I'm looking at the young midas pictures on cichlidscene.com and some of them resemble your fish. For instance, this young one http://www.cichlidscene.com/img/midjuv/ ... 08mid4.jpg

Its the solid colouring that I like. Still, all the Midas pictures I recall don't have solid black eyes, or is the outside blue on your fish?


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

he is about 4 inches i would say, i will have to look at his eyes but i do beleive that they are black.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

UPDATE!!!! here is the same fish now....


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Call me crazy, but that last picture almost looks like it has a little parrot in the face/head. 90% RD/midas though for sure. Nice fish


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Call me crazy, but your camera thinks it's 2005. Nice fish of mixed parentage - nice features of both.

Side topic - do BPs breed true or do they start over every generation with an RD/Midas and a severum?


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

you really think i could have blood parrot in it? i hope not! i hate those fish, no offense to anyone who has them, but i think they are so ugly!!! his eyes are blue, and hes kinda a brute, but he gets along well with fish bigger than him.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am sure what I am seeing is just midas.
When my RD/midas female got irritated with it's oscar tankmates, it formed this little bump like yours.









But once I gave the oscars up, it went back down like this pic of her and fry.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

nice fish bro! wish i could find one that pretty, all we got around here is the **** orange ones!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine is orange too. There is lighting you can get to give it a red appearance which is nicer if you ask me.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless you bought it from a very reputable breeder like Jeff Rapps, it's probably safe to say it's a mix of RD/Midas. You'll never know for sure just from looks alone.



> Side topic - do BPs breed true or do they start over every generation with an RD/Midas and a severum?


Male BPs are sterile, and no hybrid that I know of will ever breed true. Also they use to use RD/Midas x Syn usually, not severums, but by now the strains are much more advanced than crossing pure species x pure species.


----------

